# 1973 John Deere 112 Electric Lift Wiring??



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Guys Just Wondering If Any One May Know How To Wire a 112 Electric Lift Complete, With The Lift, PTO, & Everything Else. 

Thanks

JD110


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

Any Ideas At All????


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

You may get more responses over at 
Weekend Freedom Machines

in the restoration and repair forum.


----------

